# OTRS Probleme. Apache2 Startet nicht mehr!



## Techos (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe volgendes Problem.
Ich wollte vor ein paar tagen OTRS Installieren.

Die RPM hat auch alles super gemacht. Nun wollte ich den Apache2 restarten (rcapache2 restart) damit ich mit der Installation vortfahren kann....

Leider ging dieses nicht.

Apache2 kann einige Commandos nicht lesen bzw. ausführen.
z.b. $EVN oder use

Diverse Perl Programme so wie Mods für Apache sind installiert...

Könnt ihr mir da evt. weiter hefen? Ich verzweifel langsam daran
Vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------

